# just had to say



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I miss passionately kissing a beautiful woman, I'm in Wisconsin, who wants to come up for a visit??? Its been like five months, so I might need a lot of practice. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> I miss passionately kissing a beautiful woman, I'm in Wisconsin, who wants to come up for a visit??? Its been like five months, so I might need a lot of practice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol

I think we all miss that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

You crack me up,Proud...you little horndog!


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

JPR its just towards the end I went from once or twice a month to two to three times a week, and now I have to be celibate? I just want to treat a woman right (and left, and up, and down) hehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Is it true Wisconsin boys taste like cheese?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Is it true Wisconsin boys taste like cheese?


thats cuzz when they get excited they shoot cheese whiz


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> JPR its just towards the end I went from once or twice a month to two to three times a week, and now I have to be celibate? I just want to treat a woman right (and left, and up, and down) hehe
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd have to see that infamous picture of you first.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Nope we taste like XL Sausages!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> thats cuzz when they get excited they shoot cheese whiz


Ewwww....lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Proud come South!! I am a Midwest girl living forever in the South... Imagine getting away from the cold snowy weather ;-)


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey... I had an opportunity to make out with a great woman last Saturday. But... the was involved with someone else, and I refuse to cross that line. Knowing that someone else wanted to make out with me was thrill enough. 

There are three women now who have been interested in me. I've not let it progress beyond that (just not ready), but it's a very nice feeling.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Sure, it starts out with kissing.... then "just the tip" and before you know it you're taking her to pound town and feeding each other slices of deli cheese afterwards. I'm on to you buddy!:rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

You're not my type


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> You're not my type


We here at TAM love you but we're not in love with you.... it's not you it's us.... you'll find someone better.... we fell out of love with you.... kissing you is like kissing our brother:rofl: I'm a jerk


----------

